# Model Horse Photoshoot @ the beach!*5 pics*



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! would love to see more in some different areas. LOL "Horses Name" travels around the world LOLOL!!! :wink:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Very creative!!!! love it!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol ! wonderful


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

awww cute


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't like the arab as much. I like the 2nd and 3rd ones the best. I love the rocks in the background and the dog... but I like the third one too.... You should add a poll so we can pick the best!


----------



## pippinblue (Sep 3, 2009)

Wonderful! The 4th one, i thought it was a real horse for a min! Fab photo's.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oooh! I like those!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I'm glad you like them!
Yeah, Remington (the Arab) was what I grabbed when we went out the door. I'd wanted a "Black Stallion" type of photo, but I didn't have the model that they made of him, so I used Remy instead. Belle is the mare in the other pics. I was thinking of using one of them at County Fair next summer.
Okay, so you can vote, if you want...just say which you like best! 
1, 2, 3, 4, or 5.


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

i really like them! very nice breyers and cool idea! good job!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

What an awesome and creative idea, I was expecting real horses! Kudos.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saddle Club belle????


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, the Saddle Club Belle. I have Starlight too, but no Prancer yet!

Yeah, alot of people see my pictures then think they're real! I have to explain that they are FAKE, not real horses!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

pretty!
I like the 2nd and 4th!


----------

